# Je m'enrôle !



## peterioux (24 Feb 2009)

Bonjour a tout le monde ! Je me présente , je m'apelle Pierre j'vais avoir 22 ans bientôt. Je travaille comme charpentier menuisier dans la construction résidentielle et cela fait bientôt 2 ans que je pense à m'enrôler ! Et bien je me suis enfin décidé ! J'attends seulement mon certificat de naissance que je devrais recevoir cette semaine pour aller porter mes documents au CRFC. J'ai déjà tout rempli et ça fait maintenant un mois que je vais au gym m'entrainer de 3-5 fois par semaine. Je cours maintenant 2.75 km (dehors) tous les jours depuis une semaine ! Mes choix de métier son soldat d'infanterie et soldat des blindés. Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi dire de plus mais je vais donner des nouvelles de comment ça va pour le processus de recrutement ! Merci d'avance et à bientôt !


----------



## Cne C (25 Feb 2009)

A mon avis au niveau course, va peut être falloir se motiver un peu plus... A 37ans je cours encore 10kms en moins d'1 heure. Tu dois travailler l'endurance Peterioux. Et pour ma part, le sport c'est dehors et pas dans un club  

Cordialement

Cne C
http://uir16ga.unblog.fr


----------



## RequiemVK (25 Feb 2009)

continue a t'entrainer, oublie de te donner des break de course environ 2-3 jour semaine pour eviter les blessures et de t'ecoeurer de courir. Pense a ajouter push, set-up et chin up a la fin de la course ou pendant pour mettre un peu d intervalle. De semaine en semaine augmente la distance de la course, jusqua 5 km en 25 min ou moin si sa vas mieu. Varie aussi cardio comme par exemple natation, velo, raquette ou ski de fond dependament de l accessibilité. L' important c de te fixer des but coter perfermance et lorsque tu les atteint fixe en de nouveau plus élever. Meilleur seras ta forme physique, moins de difficulte tu éprouveras sur tes cours de recrue.
Bonne chance dans ton enrollement.


----------



## peterioux (25 Feb 2009)

Merci j'apprécie vos commentaires ! Cne C oui t'inquiete pas c'est pas que je ne suis pas capable mais comme RequiemVK dit , je vais tout augmenter graduellement. RequiemVk ; oui j'ai un de mes amis qui est sauveteur national et qui fait de la compétition de nage qui va m'aider pour la natation car c'est vraiment mon point faible. Je suis TRÈS motivé et je n'arrêterai pas , je fais tout faire pour que ça soit plus facile rendu là-bas  J'ai vraiment hâte et merci de votre encouragement !


----------



## Kebel (25 Feb 2009)

La préparation physique t'aidera à pouvoir focuser sur les autres aspects de ton cours. De plus, en étant en forme tu auras plus de facilité à endurer les périodes où le sommeil est restreint. 

Cela-dit, n'oublie pas de t'entraîner aussi dans le but d'éloigner les blessures. Renforce tes faiblesses surtout si tu en as dans les articulations. 

Prépare-toi mentalement. Le cours est un peu différent pour le officiers mais pour les MR aussi tu devras être fort mentalement. Il n'est pas impossible que les instructeurs de teste, tente de te casser. Si tu es gonflé à bloc, mais tu avances avec des œillères, ça peut être problématique. 

Fait de ton mieux dans tout ce que tu entreprends, même dans ce qui te semble des niaiseries et ça ira #1. 

P.S.: là c'est l'officier en moins qui te parle... Si tu te blesses, ne serais-ce que quelque chose de mineur qui t'apparait plutôt banal (je ne parle pas d'une petite coupure mais exemple une chute qui te cause des gros maux de dos), n'hésite-pas à remplir un formulaire CF-98. On ne sait jamais comme une petite blessure peut revenir nous hanter quelques années plus tard.


----------



## Cne C (26 Feb 2009)

Comme le dit Kebel, tu dois être fort mentalement et pouvoir endurer beaucoup de chose (je suppose que les instructeurs doivent être identique a ceux de chez moi  :nod

Donc courage camarade, donne toi à bloc et normalement tout ce passera bien !  

Cordialement

Cne C
http://uir16ga.unblog.fr


----------



## peterioux (6 Mar 2009)

Enfin je peux donner des nouvelles j'ai reçu mon certificat de naissance hier et j'ai complété mes références. Je suis allé porter mon dossier d'application ce matin et on m'a dit que d'ici 2-3 semaines on m'appellerait pour le test d'aptitudes j'ai hâte  Jvous en redonne des nouvelles !!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mar 2009)

Moi aussi je viens d'appliquer, il y a environ 2-3 semaines. J'avais donné mes papiers un jeudi, et le mardi suivant ils m'ont contacté pour subir le test d'aptitude la semaine suivante. La prochaine étape est mon examen médical le 19 mars! Laisse-nous savoir comment ça se passe pour toi!


----------



## ppff86 (9 Mar 2009)

Je te souhaite que ce fasse rapidement, tu as peut-être des chances de commencer le 30 mars avec de la chance!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mar 2009)

Je suis pas trop pressée. Je finis mes cours le 30 avril! Mais moi aussi j'espère que ça se passera bien! Merci!


----------



## peterioux (10 Mar 2009)

Salut Stargazer , pour ce qui est de moi et bien je n'ai toujours pas reçu de nouvelles du centre de recrutement. Je continue à me préparer et j'attends impatiemment un appel ! Pour quel métier est-ce que tu as appliqué ?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mar 2009)

J'espère que tu vas recevoir ton appel bientôt! Moi j'ai appliqué pour le métier de commis, mais je vais les appelé et changer mon choix pour officier de logistique. Je crois que ce métier serait plus avantageux pour moi.


----------



## peterioux (10 Mar 2009)

Oui moi aussi j'ai très hâte d'avoir un appel !! J'fais QUE penser à ça !! Hehe , mais je te souhaite aussi bonne chance de ton côté


----------



## peterioux (12 Mar 2009)

J'ai finalement eu mon appel pour mon test d'aptitudes cet après-midi ! Je dois dire que je suis très content et que ça va vite pour l'instant. Mon test est lundi 7:30 am je vais me lever tôt et aussi me coucher tôt hehe. Je vous en redonne des nouvelles de comment ça s'est passé pour moi !!


----------



## Kebel (12 Mar 2009)

Bonne chance peterioux pour ton test d'aptitude. Je suivrai avec attention le déroulement de ton processus, ne te gêne pas pour l'inscrire ici.

Si tu as des questions tu peux m'écrire, j'ai passé par là il n'y a pas tellement longtemps!

Ne te stress pas avec le test d'aptitude et le test physique. Pour le test physique, à notre âge (21 ans), si tu ne fais pas d'embonpoint, tu devrais passé facilement au travers même si tu ne t'es pas du tout entrainé depuis des lunes.

Le plus important dans tout le processus, et le reste de ta carrière sera l'honnêteté. Ils te feront remplir un questionnaire sur les drogues et alcools, c'est important de le remplir en étant parfaitement honnête. Personnellement à part de l'alcool j'avais rien à écrire dessus, mais un gars que je connais, officier lui aussi, l'a barbouillé en masse puisqu'il a été honnête sur ses antécédents. Faut croire que ça ne l'a pas trop nuit puisqu'il a été pris quand même.


----------



## peterioux (12 Mar 2009)

Merci beaucoup Kebel pour les conseils jvais tous les prendre hehe. Et oui j'ai essayé quelques drogues j'ai pas peur de le dire mais j'ai jamais aimé ça alors c'est tant mieux pour moi. Pour ce qui est de l'alcool et bien oui j'en prends socialement. Mais bon je m'entaine en masse au gym et je fais de la course dehors 3km aux 2 jours pour me laisser récupérer. Je t'en redonne des nouvelles dès que jfais le test ! Et pour savoir on a le ''résultat'' quand à savoir si on l'a passé ?


----------



## overide (15 Mar 2009)

Tu va le savoir avant même de retourner cher toi...


----------



## peterioux (15 Mar 2009)

Parfait ça c'est bien comme ça ! Dernière révision ce soir pour être bien prêt demain matin jvous en redonne des nouvelles


----------



## peterioux (16 Mar 2009)

Bonjour , je viens tout juste d'arriver du CRFC pour mon test d'aptitudes et... j'ai réussi !  Mon test médical est scédulé le 6 avril 9:30 am. Je vous redonne des nouvelles encore d'ici là ! Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Kebel (16 Mar 2009)

Excellent lâche-pas! Si jamais au médical la machine pour calculer ton poul donne un nombre de pulsation beaucoup plus élevé que ce que tu penses la vérité, demande au médecin qui te fera passer d'autre test après de le reprendre à la main. Souvent, surtout pour ceux qui détestent les trucs médicaux comme moi, le stress sera retombé et son chiffre sera meilleur.

Cela peut t'être utile si tu es un peu comme moi et ton coeur est assez rapide au repos. Dans mon cas, même si je suis en forme mon rythme cardiaque est assez rapide (75-85).. À la machine j'avais clanché genre 96.. Ce qui aurait pu être problématique pour l'enrôlement.

Si jamais tu crois que ça peut être un problème pour toi, évite les trucs salés et dors-bien avant ton test, cela t'aidera.


----------



## peterioux (16 Mar 2009)

Merci Kebel c'est super d'avoir des conseils comme ça et d'être encouragé ça motive encore plus  Et pour tous ceux qui vont passer le test d'aptitudes pratiquez-vous à faire des tests de QI en ligne ça aide beaucoup à donner une bonne idée et à rafraichir la mémoire côté mathématiques. Ayez confiance en vous et ça devrait bien se passer !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mar 2009)

Autre conseil pour le test d'aptitude : Pratiquez vous à faire des multiplication, additions, soustractions et divisions sur papier! J'ai tellement barbouillé mon papier brouillon durant mon test!

Mon test médical à moi est ce jeudi. J'ai aucun antécédent médical, vision parfaite et je suis sûre que mon ouïe est bonne. Mon seul souci c'est mon poids. Est-ce qu'ils se servent vraiment de la table de l'indice de masse corporelle, ou vont-ils calculer le pourcentage adipeux (avec les pinces et tout). Parce que j'ai quand même une bonne masse musculaire...


----------



## Kebel (16 Mar 2009)

Pas de pinces pour moi, seulement la table.


----------



## Fiver (19 Mar 2009)

Combien de temps a duré le médical, Stargazer?


----------



## ns (20 Mar 2009)

Le medical dure environ 1 heure, dependamant combien de bobo il vont te trouver!


----------



## Fiver (20 Mar 2009)

Merci, ns! J'essai de scheduler plusieurs rendez-vous pendant ma journée _off _ pour le médical. Je vais me donner 1 heure et demi - 2 heures pour l'examen des Forces pour pas prendre de chances.


----------



## Cne C (20 Mar 2009)

Dites donc les cousins, ça a l'air d'etre le parcour du combattant pour s'enroler....a ce rythme la, quid de l'armée canadienne d'ici quelques années, car je suppose que vous devez etre soumis au régime végétarien de vos voisins US (mac do et coca ??? ???)


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mar 2009)

Mon rendez-vous médical était à 9h30. La technicienne est descendue quand même en retard, et je suis sortie environ autour de 10h45. C'était pas trop long. Mon entrevue est le 9 avril!


----------



## calamityjoe (21 May 2009)

Et pis ton test médical peterioux? Pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles j'imagine! 

Est-ce que tu as une date de QMB? Je suis présentement en processus d'enrôlement aussi et peut-être que si tu pouvais me donner quelques feedback je serais un peu moins nerveuse  

Je te souhaite un bel été et pis lâche pas!


----------



## Stargazer (22 May 2009)

Salut, pour ce qui est de mon enrollement à moi, j'ai tout fini! J'ai eu mon entrevue le 29 avril, mon test physique le 4 mai et puis mon assermentation était le 19 mai. J'ai eu mon kit le 21 mai. Mon QMB commence soit le 25 juin ou l2 8 juillet.


----------



## calamityjoe (22 May 2009)

YEAH!  ;D


----------



## Cne C (24 May 2009)

Félicitations camarade


----------



## tecmed22 (24 May 2009)

Félicitation pour ton enrôlement!!! 
Très content d'avoir trouvé ce site! Ca relax un peu de parler de quelque chose d'assez inconnu pour tous le monde!! Si jamais vous voulez voir de quoi ca l'air le QMB, j'ai fait quelques recherche sur youtube et à pas mal chaque QMB, ya qqun qui fait un montage de photo! Super interessant! Qui sais, peut-etre que se sera moi qui fera le montage pour celui du 14 juin!!! J'AI TELLEMENT HATE DE PARTIR!!!  ;D D'ici là le training a pris le dessus et j'essaie de perdre la ptite bedaine que j'ai! (déja 10lbs de perdu!) 
J'ai bien hâte de te croiser à st-jean!!!
Bonne journée gang!

Mark


----------



## MRoberge (24 May 2009)

Tu part le 14 juin ? a tu fais ton assermentation le 20 mai ? si oui on étais ensemble!


----------



## matfrech (24 May 2009)

bonne chance! quand tu va arrivé je vais etre a 2 semaine de ma graduation  8)


----------



## MRoberge (24 May 2009)

Tas internet la bas ?


----------



## tecmed22 (24 May 2009)

Salut!
Eh non mon assermentation est le 4 juin... normalement ce que le capitaine qui m'a passé en entrevue disait c'est que dès que tu signe l'assermentation t'es un soldat. T'es plus un civil et que normalement ca se fait une semaine d'avance... Donc je fais ca dans deux semaines!! Mais c'est sur qu'on va se voir, peut-etre pas dans le meme ploton mais on s'entends!!!

Good luck body!

Mark


----------



## MRoberge (25 May 2009)

HAhahaha sur papier on est soldat mais personnellement après le QMB je pourrais dire que je suis un Soldat !!!


Alors au 14 juin et bonne assermentation d'ici la !


----------



## calamityjoe (25 May 2009)

matfrech said:
			
		

> bonne chance! quand tu va arrivé je vais etre a 2 semaine de ma graduation  8)



hahaha! GRATZ!!


----------

